# Casio Wave Ceptor



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Arrived the other day, picked this up for 32 on amazon, decided to pick one up for my travels (didn't want to spend too much as I don't know how often it will get on the wrist)










I really like the world time option, where at the press of a button you change to your travel time zone. (with your home time zone displayed at the top)










The light works pretty nice, I like that it stays on for about 3 seconds when pressed.










The one thing I wasn't impressed with was the bracelet that came with it, it feels like it's made out of a coke can. It doesnt look too bad at a glance, but I feel it's too thin and too light, the model with the resin strap cost 10 pounds more, and i did a little research and found out I could pick a spare resin strap from Casio from 7.50, being unsure about the strap when looking at it online. I figured this way, I could try both straps and see how I like them.










My girl says the strap it came with looks pedo...soooo, who knows!(I thought it kind of looked Roger Moore'ish) I think the resin strap will suit it better, I will post a picture when it shows up.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

realized maybe this is under the wrong section...oops


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I think your girlfriend is right lol, that's not the best looking casio I've ever seen.

Dec


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Â£19 at Argos during the sales, keep your eyes open


----------



## AaronM (Feb 2, 2011)

Faijex said:


> (Casio Waveceptor) Arrived the other day, picked this up for 32 on amazon, decided to pick one up for my travels (didn't want to spend too much as I don't know how often it will get on the wrist)
> 
> I really like the world time option, where at the press of a button you change to your travel time zone. (with your home time zone displayed at the top)
> 
> The light works pretty nice, I like that it stays on for about 3 seconds when pressed.


I think it is amusing how many owners of expensive watches own a "cheap" Casio Waveceptor and use it to track the accuracy and set the time for their other watches. Of course, I have to add my name to that group.

AaronM


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep me too use this for setting my others with!










Â£8.50 off ebay


----------

